# اكثر الاعضاء نشاطاً اليوم ...



## +KiMO+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

فكرة جت علي بالي ...

زي متعمل اكثر المواضيع تقييماً اليوم

وده اتعمل علشان التشجيع زي مقرأت في الموضوع بتاع الاعلان بتاع الخصية ديه ...

لو الامكانيات تسمح بتاعت المنتدي

يتعمل اكثر الاعضاء نشاطاً اليوم ...

و ده بردو للتشجييع ..

يعني اكثر المواضيع تقييماً كان معمول علشان يشجع الاعضاء علي عمل مواضيع حلوة و مهمة

 اكثر الاعضاء نشاطاً اليوم ... علشان يشجع الاعضاء علي المشاركة و التفاعل و كدة ...

و ممكن يبقو 3 زي المواضيع الاكثر تقييماً


ها ايه رأيكم ... فكرة كويسة !!!​


----------



## My Rock (10 أكتوبر 2013)

الفكرة حلوة بس تطبيقها ليس بالشئ السهل.. ساحاول النظر في كيفية برمجتها..


----------



## +KiMO+ (10 أكتوبر 2013)

ياريت تتنفذ ,, شكراً لأهتمامك يا روك


----------



## naguib samir (26 أكتوبر 2013)

كلام غير مفيد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أكتوبر 2013)

عجبتني الفكرة​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

naguib samir قال:


> كلام غير مفيد



شكراً يا نجيب


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عجبتني الفكرة​



الحمدلله ,,, شكراً يا بتول


----------



## soul & life (26 أكتوبر 2013)

فكرة حلوة  ومفيدة ... لانه فى مواضيع كتير بتنزل فى كافة الاقسام بتكون مهمة ولها قيمة كبيرة بيكتفى العضو يدخل يقرا ويمشى بدون اى تفاعل 
هنا ده بينعكس على اللى كاتب الموضوع بيشعر ان موضوعه ملهوش اى اهمية ومعجبش الاعضاء فى حين انه ممكن يكون العكس !! الموضوع حلو وبيتقرا لكن الاعضاء مكسلة تشارك
لو اتفعلت الخاصية اللى طرحها كيمو هيكون فى تشجيع للعضو يشارك بكلمة شكر
وفى نفس الوقت كاتب الموضوع هيشعر باهمية مواضيعه وهيتشجع وينزل موضوع تانى وتانى  فكرة حلوة يا كيمو  يارب روك يقدر ينفذها قريب


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2013)

* جميل جدا 
شكرا الرب يباركك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أكتوبر 2013)

الفكرة كويسة لتشجيع الاعضاء على المشاركة لاننى اجد 
ان الموضوع شاهدة اكثر من 100 عضو ولا يوجد مشاركة واحدة عليه


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> فكرة حلوة  ومفيدة ... لانه فى مواضيع كتير بتنزل فى كافة الاقسام بتكون مهمة ولها قيمة كبيرة بيكتفى العضو يدخل يقرا ويمشى بدون اى تفاعل
> هنا ده بينعكس على اللى كاتب الموضوع بيشعر ان موضوعه ملهوش اى اهمية ومعجبش الاعضاء فى حين انه ممكن يكون العكس !! الموضوع حلو وبيتقرا لكن الاعضاء مكسلة تشارك
> لو اتفعلت الخاصية اللى طرحها كيمو هيكون فى تشجيع للعضو يشارك بكلمة شكر
> وفى نفس الوقت كاتب الموضوع هيشعر باهمية مواضيعه وهيتشجع وينزل موضوع تانى وتانى  فكرة حلوة يا كيمو  يارب روك يقدر ينفذها قريب



كلامك مظبوت يا نيفو  تصدقي انتي جيبتي المفيد


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> * جميل جدا
> شكرا الرب يباركك*​



شكراً لحضرتكاستاذ النهيسي


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الفكرة كويسة لتشجيع الاعضاء على المشاركة لاننى اجد
> ان الموضوع شاهدة اكثر من 100 عضو ولا يوجد مشاركة واحدة عليه



فعلاً استاذي,, كلام حضرتك مظبوت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يناير 2014)

*هى فكرة حلوة اوى ياكيمو كونو
وانا شوفتها فى اكتر من منتدى
ياريت ماى روك يقدر يعملها
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 يناير 2014)

*I Wish That
*​


----------

